# [SOLVED] thomson st585V6 dhcp SETTINGS NOT SAVED



## arana (May 9, 2008)

Well my problem is easy to exlpain but apparently not easy one to solve

by default this router gives me a DHCP pool in the range of
192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253
keeping 192.168.1.254 for the router itself

well i dont want this, i have a VPN that has troubles with this addreses so i have to change them to

10.0.1.254 router

10.0.1.1 - 10.0.1.253 DHCP SCOPE

well if i change this and apply changes the router of course reboots for changes to be applied, and after that its all back to the 192.168.x.x

it just wont save my settings, my someone knows a trick for this?
am i doing something wrong?
is this device buggy?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: thomson st585V6 dhcp SETTINGS NOT SAVED*

Are you still using a class C subnet mask of 255.255.255.0?


----------



## arana (May 9, 2008)

*Re: thomson st585V6 dhcp SETTINGS NOT SAVED*

yes still a class C


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: thomson st585V6 dhcp SETTINGS NOT SAVED*

OK, that was one of the issues that might have affected it. I'm not familiar with that unit, but if the IP addresses are valid, I can only assume that their firmware doesn't like the 10.x.x.x subnet for some reason.

On a lark, try changing the base address to 192.168.5.1, just to see if it'll even accept a change in the 192.168.x.x range.


----------



## arana (May 9, 2008)

*Re: thomson st585V6 dhcp SETTINGS NOT SAVED*

well that was indeed a good suggestion, i will try it later just to figure out the problem

on the other hand i ALREADY solved this issue in an awkward way,
created a backup of the settings by using an option in the GUI, it created a big script full of CLI commands, i just edited that file and then restored it , BINGO! now it works as i wanted and i can happily connect to my corporate VPN wireless or cabled... still i will try changing the ip to something else that is not 10.0.x.x. just to see what happens or if its a GUI problem i will post results here. i am sure someone else will have this problem sometime. and i hope they dont spend hours trying to figure it out and then just click this post 

thank you for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: thomson st585V6 dhcp SETTINGS NOT SAVED*

Thanks for the feedback. Since it wouldn't accept the IP address directly, but takes it in the configuration file, I suspect it is a GUI bug in the firmware that won't allow the 10.x.x.x addresses.


----------

